# Crooked river state park fishing and boating?



## aabradley82 (Jun 5, 2017)

Headed down the end of the week and can't decide to take the boat or not. How's the fishing down that way? Fishing from piers or bank worth it? Might just go looking around with the family so fishing is a second seat this time?


----------



## trippcasey (Jun 5, 2017)

Bring your boat because the fishing around there is great right now. Plus you can take it to Cumberland and see Plum Orchard up close and personally. Its a pretty short boat ride from Crooked River Park and not that treacherous. The tides run hard and fast, so bank fishing isn't great from the dock. PM me for details on how to get to Plum Orchard without hitting a sand bar.


----------



## Cumberlandjg (Jun 6, 2017)

*Crooked River fishing*

Make sure to check tides and moon, currents in this area can be very strong due to large tide swings. I havent been fishing since the rain has come thru these past couple weeks but before that the fish were super spread out. Havent heard of many folks catching reds lately and I've only had a few decent days with trout. I will be there Friday and hoping the recent rains has evened out the water salinity. Boat ramp is very nice with ample parking, tons of oyster beds to fish, if you do take boat A gps is highly recommended due to sand/mud bars. Tons of oyster beds and back water creeks to fish/explore. Great area.


----------



## trippcasey (Jun 7, 2017)

Man the red bite was on fire Saturday around there. We caught several over slots, a few slots, and a few under slot reds. One of them was 36". Not a bad red for being in the river. We also landed a couple of trout, but by far more reds. Im sure this rain will help bring them down river some. It might also make for some dirty water this weekend.


----------



## Stan S (Jun 8, 2017)

Not very familiar with inshore fishing. Popping corks & shrimp, plastics or what is preferred for trout/reds? Looks like we will take the boat in the St. Simons area next week and I don't have a clue.


----------



## Cumberlandjg (Jun 8, 2017)

Poppin or standard cork with live bait is the typical weapon of choice, artificials on a popper also produce fish. Weedless jigs around oyster beds and grass lines and standard jigs in mud flats. Spoons are very productive also. All depends on weather and water conditions though and always try to use what live bait is available to the fish naturally for time of year.


----------

